# Google Nexus 10: 2560x1600, 300ppi, 10" PLS Display, Exynos 5250 (Cortex-A15), Android 4.2



## Koehler

The first ever mobile device to feature the high-tech *Super PLS (Plane-to-Line Switching) display technology.*

Super PLS technology is an upgrade over IPS.

Samsung claims that Super PLS has many advantages over IPS:

Further improvement in viewing angle
10 percent increase in brightness
Up to 15 percent decrease in production costs
Increased image quality
The ppi count of the Google Nexus 10 (over 300ppi) exceeds Apple's new iPad's display's ppi (264ppi) by a long shot. This means that the Nexus 10 will produce more sharper images and also be brighter, and have better color quality since it's a PLS display.










It is also the first device to feature the Exynos 5250 Cortex-A15 processor. The Exynos 5250 will probably more than 100% faster than the previous Cortex-A9 models.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/29/her...-and-nexus-10/

Official specs:

*Nexus 10*

Screen 10.055" 2560 x 1600 (300 ppi)
WQXGA, HD PLS
Corning® Gorilla® Glass 2
Size W: 10.39 in (263.9 mm)
H: 6.99 in (177.6 mm)
D: 0.35 in (8.9 mm)
Weight 1.33 lbs (603 g)
Cameras 5MP (main), 1080p video
1.9MP (front), 720p video
Memory 16 GB or 32 GB (formatted capacity will be less)
CPU/GPU CPU: Dual-core A15 Eagle
GPU: Mali T604
RAM 2GB
Sensors Accelerometer, Compass, Ambient light, Gyroscope, Pressure, GPS
Wireless Dual-band Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n (MIMO+HT40)
Bluetooth
Dual-side NFC (Android Beam)
Connectivity Micro USB
Micro HDMI
3.5mm headphone jack
Battery 9,000 mAh Lithium polymer
Standby: up to 500 hours
Music playback: up to 90 hours
Video playback: up to 9 hours
Web browsing: up to 7 hours
OS Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean)

Google claims that the only processor that can power the Ultra High Resolution 300ppi screen of the Nexus 10 is the Exynos 5250.


----------



## t3lancer2006

My galaxy note 10.1 with a PLS display had tons of ghosting that bothered the crap out of me, but that high resolution display looks nice. Hopefully Android 4.2 will make Android tablets not terrible to use.


----------



## Robilar

And unfortunately no Micro SD slot... Of all the features they could intentionally leave out, this is the worst.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And unfortunately no Micro SD slot... Of all the features they could intentionally leave out, this is the worst.


I wouldn't say the worst, but certainly a bit of a bummer without some of those "must have" and easy add-ons.


----------



## Robilar

On a 10" device, it is inexcusable. Given that the larger tablets are better suited to video playback and that Samsung is no stranger to Micro SD slots on their tablets, this is clearly an intentional omission. Try looking at any forum discussing the Nexus 7 and the biggest criticism is the lack of a Micro SD slot on the device. Google's solution is to release a device with more memory (16 vs. 32) for the the same price. I guess they decided they do not want to differentiate themselves from Apple. My biggest issue with my IPad 2 is the lack of a memory card expansion slot (and I have the 64GB model). Not really a fan of constantly swapping out video to make room for new content. On a 16GB Nexus tablet it would be pretty annoying.


----------



## deafboy

Depends on the user I guess, like I said, certainly a bummer but I would hardly call it the "worst".


----------



## Infinite Jest

If they weren't going to do a 32 GB and 64 GB option, I don't see why they left out the microsd slot.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If they weren't going to do a 32 GB and 64 GB option, I don't see why they left out the microsd slot.


there is a 32 GB option though...

I'm sure they left it out because they want more drive users, ******ed reason, should have added it but I personally don't mind.


----------



## Koehler

I doubt many people will be needing any more than 32GB.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I doubt many people will be needing any more than 32GB.


??? Sounds like a statement saying ah who will need more than a 500GB hard drive









32GB gives you about 27 GB usable. It's pretty easy to fill that up with video content (given the screen on this tablet, I expect that would be primary use). I'm not a fan of having to drag a laptop along with me when I travel so I can swap out video files on a tablet.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ??? Sounds like a statement saying ah who will need more than a 500GB hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB gives you about 27 GB usable. It's pretty easy to fill that up with video content (given the screen on this tablet, I expect that would be primary use). I'm not a fan of having to drag a laptop along with me when I travel so I can swap out video files on a tablet.


If you have that much video content then why not setup a remote connection to your system so you can access it on the fly from anywhere?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> If you have that much video content then why not setup a remote connection to your system so you can access it on the fly from anywhere?


Google Cloud is that you?









Not much use on a plane or in a country where the data package I would need to tether it to my phone would cost me a kidney.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Google Cloud is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much use on a plane or in a country where the data package I would need to tether it to my phone would cost me a kidney.


I can certainly understand where you're coming from, but I'd say you're probably more of an outlier? I would say most/more users these days stream their content than store it locally. Whether it be music from pandora/spotify/iheart/etc or videos from netflix/hulu/youtube/etc or even just files with dropbox/drive/etc and only partially syncing files they need.

I know on my old iPhone, old captivate, and my current S3 that I've never used more than ~4-5GB locally.


----------



## staryoshi

I nearly bit on the Nexus 10, but I opted for the Nexus 7 instead. I'll invest in a new Ultrabook once Haswell is out, so I'd rather have something smaller and not a full-on laptop replacement







I am very interested to see how these A15-based tablets do, though.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I nearly bit on the Nexus 10, but I opted for the Nexus 7 instead. I'll invest in a new Ultrabook once Haswell is out, so I'd rather have something smaller and not a full-on laptop replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested to see how these A15-based tablets do, though.


That's strange. Why would you buy an old device over a newer one?

The Nexus 10 has the best display ever on a tablet (1600p Super PLS).

I have no idea why people would not get the best of the best.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's strange. Why would you buy an old device over a newer one?
> The Nexus 10 has the best display ever on a tablet (1600p Super PLS).
> I have no idea why people would not get the best of the best.


10" tablets are too close in price and size to a full-on laptop. I'd rather have an ultra-portable laptop when we start talking $400+. My 3.5lb, 13.3" laptop with 8-14 hour battery life is nearly as portable as a 10" tablet but features much more straightforward productivity options (EG full windows x86/x64 app support). Tablets can't replace the function of a laptop at this time, so I won't hassle with trying to make a Nexus 10 fit the bill as I'd have to saddle it with a keyboard, mouse, etc. (Touch/convertible laptops are the best of both worlds, atm)

I don't want a tablet just for media consumption and the 10.1" models with stylus's can't keep up with my writing, so there's no point in one for me. The Nexus 7 (Although I'd prefer a Nexus 8.9) is an ideal balance for me because I'll be able to read Kindle books, watch videos, and browse webpages better than on my 4.5" 800x480 smartphone while only spending $200 + accessories. It is also much more usable with one hand than a 10.1" model since it's nearly half the weight of one. I'm debating how deep I want to get into Android development, too, and the Nexus 7 seems like a perfect place to start.

I can more easily justify spending $200 for supplementing my mobile technology suite than shelling out $400+ to try to shoehorn an emerging technology into a role that it cannot fulfill yet. I plan on jumping on-board with a Dell XPS12, Surface Pro, or something similar once Intel's Haswell CPUs start to roll out. Windows 8 is a blast (with all devices, but particularly touch-enabled ones).


----------



## Robilar

I agree as well. I have two tablets that serve very different functions. I have a 7.7" Toshiba that I use primarily for reading (of which I do alot) with video playback occasionally. For longer trips I bring along my 64GB IPad which is great for watching video on planes although I find it too bulky for reading.

I have a work laptop that I use for work purposes but would not bring along on vacation, mind you when I do travel for work I bring either one or both of my tablets for different application. I've starting using just the Toshiba as it's picture quality is better than the IPad for video (Super AMOLED+ screen) and it has a Micro SD slot (I have several 32GB micro SD cards). The Irony is that if they had released the IPad Mini with a higher resolution screen and (shudder!) a Micro SD slot, it would have been the perfect compromise.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> 10" tablets are too close in price and size to a full-on laptop. I'd rather have an ultra-portable laptop when we start talking $400+. *My 3.5lb, 13.3" laptop with 8-14 hour battery life is nearly as portable as a 10" tablet* but features much more straightforward productivity options (EG full windows x86/x64 app support).


The difference between 7" and 10" is less than the difference between 10" and 13.3". I don't see how your logic fits in here.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The difference between 7" and 10" is less than the difference between 10" and 13.3". I don't see how your logic fits in here.


10" is an awkward form factor for anything but media consumption as far as I'm concerned. Too big to be a true portable device and too small to be a true laptop replacement. My logic is that if I'm going to go any bigger than 8.9" I might as well use a full-on laptop instead. It's not about the size differences, as it's already passed a size threshold at that point. 10" tablets are a bit meaty to work with single handed (IMO), and they're a bit more cumbersome to whip around. 7" is a much more pleasing form factor for everything I would use it for, with the only exception being productivity (word processing/spreadsheets), in which case I'd rather use a full-on Windows laptop (touch or convertible with Windows 8, ideally). Surface Pro will be the tablet closest to bridging the gap between devices, IMO.

Everything above is relative to MY uses for the devices, though, and not an imposition upon anyone else. Just sayin'


----------



## Koehler

I still prefer bigger tablets.

I already have a huge 15" laptop for heavy duty purposes. A 10" tablet is much much smaller. A 7" tablet is too small.

Notice how the iPad mini has been doing poorly?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still prefer bigger tablets.
> 
> I already have a huge 15" laptop for heavy duty purposes. A 10" tablet is much much smaller. A 7" tablet is too small.
> 
> Notice how the iPad mini has been doing poorly?


It is most definitely not doing poorly. They are sold out online, and many stores are also sold out. In the first three days, they sold three million iPads -- including the iPad 4, iPad 2, and iPad mini. I loved my iPad 3 but I love the mini much more. It's quite large, but so much lighter. I'm not sure I could go back.


----------



## tubers

How many android apps support 2560 x 1600 natively? or is that feature just "skin deep"?

Does Ipad 3 have a lot of Apps that support it's own native res as well?

Thanks in adv


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> How many android apps support 2560 x 1600 natively? or is that feature just "skin deep"?
> 
> Does Ipad 3 have a lot of Apps that support it's own native res as well?
> 
> Thanks in adv


I'm no expert on Android but as far as I know all apps should scale to that resolution, but the graphics they may use are probably lower resolution, so games and graphics may not look as sharp unless they're updated with higher resolution graphics.

Yes the iPad 3 does have quite a few that support its native resolution, though with games, some of them settle at the halfway point between 1024x768 and 2048x1536 because the SGX543MP4 is only twice as powerful as the MP2 in the iPad 2. The iPad 4 shouldn't really have that problem.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm no expert on Android but as far as I know all apps should scale to that resolution, but the graphics they may use are probably lower resolution, so games and graphics may not look as sharp unless they're updated with higher resolution graphics.
> Yes the iPad 3 does have quite a few that support its native resolution, though with games, some of them settle at the halfway point between 1024x768 and 2048x1536 because the SGX543MP4 is only twice as powerful as the MP2 in the iPad 2. The iPad 4 shouldn't really have that problem.


So they just scale (blow them up) and no native support for the Nex 10 screens?

I keep hearing on reviews that Androids just have those low res cellphone apps blown up and they don't look great.

So how's ipad different?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> So they just scale (blow them up) and no native support for the Nex 10 screens?
> 
> I keep hearing on reviews that Androids just have those low res cellphone apps blown up and they don't look great.
> 
> So how's ipad different?


The apps automatically fit to the resolution (not stretch) but the graphics may be blown up if they aren't a sufficient size, which is quite possible at such a high resolution.

It's different because iPhone apps don't run as anything but phone apps on the iPad, which encourages developers to make tablet specific apps, either separately or via an update, unless they want their app to look bad on the iPad.


----------



## nathris

Android separates it's resources by DPI, not by resolution. With a DPI of 300 it fits into the XHDPI category, and apps will use the same resources as the Nexus 4. No need to maintain two separate apps. The developer simply needs to shuffle the view fragments around in XML to create the tablet UI. With the custom rom I have on my Galaxy Nexus I can even switch between phone, 7" and 10" layouts on the fly.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It is most definitely not doing poorly. They are sold out online, and many stores are also sold out. In the first three days, they sold three million iPads -- including the iPad 4, iPad 2, and iPad mini. I loved my iPad 3 but I love the mini much more. It's quite large, but so much lighter. I'm not sure I could go back.


The iPad mini is doing very poorly, with the iPad outselling the iPad mini at a ratio of 4000:1.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The iPad mini is doing very poorly, with the iPad outselling the iPad mini at a ratio of 4000:1.


Reference?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still prefer bigger tablets.
> I already have a huge 15" laptop for heavy duty purposes. A 10" tablet is much much smaller. A 7" tablet is too small.
> Notice how the iPad mini has been doing poorly?


In my opinion reasons why iPAD mini is doing less stellar than its larger counterparts is more related to its subpar hardware - screen in particular - when compared against the devices price than its size. I mean even 120 eur 7'' china tablets can afford a 1280x800 IPS and Apple users in particular seem to be sensitive towards pixel density - I guess its hard to go "down" once you get used to ~300 ppi.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> In my opinion reasons why iPAD mini is doing less stellar than its larger counterparts is more related to its subpar hardware - screen in particular - when compared against the devices price than its size. I mean even 120 eur 7'' china tablets can afford a 1280x800 IPS and Apple users in particular seem to be sensitive towards pixel density - I guess its hard to go "down" once you get used to ~300 ppi.


The iPad mini has a higher pixel density than the iPad 2 and it sold quite well. I've seen nothing yet to suggest the mini isn't selling well, yet alone being outsold by 4000:1.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The iPad mini has a higher pixel density than the iPad 2 and it sold quite well. I've seen nothing yet to suggest the mini isn't selling well, yet alone being outsold by 4000:1.


Ofcource it is and I'm not claiming otherwise. What I'm sayig is that once you get used to that retina display you tend to notice when you look at lower pixel density screen. Not that I know as I'm not a mac guy but my friends who are seem to be very sensitive towards pixel density for some reason. I must say that I can kind of imagine after using an 7'' 1280x800 screen with ~220 ppi I noticed the difference when looking at ~100 ppi DELL IPS next to it. At the end of a day ~100 ppi is perfectly adequate as well, just not quite as smooth now that I look at it - but after not using the tablet for a day or two its quite fine again.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Ofcource it is and I'm not claiming otherwise. What I'm sayig is that once you get used to that retina display you tend to notice when you look at lower pixel density screen. Not that I know as I'm not a mac guy but my friends who are seem to be very sensitive towards pixel density for some reason. I must say that I can kind of imagine after using an 7'' 1280x800 screen with ~220 ppi I noticed the difference when looking at ~100 ppi DELL IPS next to it. At the end of a day ~100 ppi is perfectly adequate as well, just not quite as smooth now that I look at it - but after not using the tablet for a day or two its quite fine again.


Yes you're right about that. I switched from an iPad 3 to the mini and it's noticeably more pixelated, particularly when reading too. Hopefully the mini 2 will have a Retina display. But we may be two generations away from that. The power consumption from the Retina display right now is simply too much for it to handle.


----------



## N0BOX

I'm another one of those people who will opt to pass on the Nexus 10 because of the lack of a microSD slot. One of the things I use my tablet for is catching up on recorded TV shows when I'm stuck waiting somewhere or when I don't feel like sitting at my computer when someone is already watching the TV in the living room. My MythTV box is configured to automatically transcode every recording to h.264/aac high profile and each mp4 recording takes around 400MB/hr for SD or around 1.1GB/hr for HD (I transcode to 720p, deinterlace, and configure the encoder to output at a fairly high-quality). It's easy to eat up a lot of space with HD recordings (which is the majority of what I record).

I bought the TF700T before I heard about the Nexus 10. I have a few 32GB microSD cards, and I have a 32GB UHS-1 SD card that I normally use for my camera, but often use with my TF700T's keyboard dock (which has a full-size SD card slot). I can even use an external USB hard drive with the keyboard dock's USB port, which is an extremely handy bonus feature for a tablet. The way I understand it, the Nexus 10 is going to be in the $500 range like the TF700T. I just can't see paying that much money for that Exynos processor and 1600p display alone. It is still a good enough tablet for people who can get back to their computer before they can watch 20 or so hours of TV.


----------



## S-Line

I have a nexus 7 and I have been getting the itch to purchase a 10" tablet. I wanted the nexus 10 bit like the previous poster, and I can't see myself spending that much on a tablet and it's missing a SD slot. The tf700 is looking better to see every day.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> I have a nexus 7 and I have been getting the itch to purchase a 10" tablet. I wanted the nexus 10 bit like the previous poster, and I can't see myself spending that much on a tablet and it's missing a SD slot. The tf700 is looking better to see every day.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


The Nexus 10 has a much better display, processor and GPU than the tf700.


----------



## S-Line

Actually I meant the tf700t. Not sure if that makes a huge difference. I don't like that the nexus 10 does not have an sd slot. That is the main turn off for me with the nexus 10.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carniflex

No SD card makes it harder to root/use custom ROM - no ? Now I'm relatively noob Android devices wise and all two devices which I have owned like a bit over the week by now came factory rooted and with SD card slots. One of them can even boot from external SD card without having to flash the gadget itself thanx to special bootloader from factory so I really dont know.


----------



## mdatmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> No SD card makes it harder to root/use custom ROM - no ? Now I'm relatively noob Android devices wise and all two devices which I have owned like a bit over the week by now came factory rooted and with SD card slots. One of them can even boot from external SD card without having to flash the gadget itself thanx to special bootloader from factory so I really dont know.


You don't need an sd card to flash a custom rom or root the device.
While many people flash a rom by placing it on the sd card and using clockwokmod, you can also flash it by using a PC with either adb or Odin.


----------



## Mr Bear

It has what they call USB OTG (on-the-go) which you can get an adapter cable (very cheap) and plug in flash drive, mem card reader, usb hub/keyboard mouse etc. But as stated, can backup/install roms that are installed on the device internal mem.


----------



## N0BOX

The Nexus 10 does have an amazing CPU, GPU, and screen. Those are all major features to consider when purchasing a tablet (or, hell, any computing device of any sort!). The TF700T is beaten by the Nexus 10 on all three of those counts, however, do you do any of your video transcodes on the tablet? Do you process huge datasets or run your database server on your tablet? Do you really care how fast your tablet is past its ability to load webpages fast and play the best 3D games available from Google Play?

I'm sure that Android app devs will eventually come out with games that can only be played if you have the Nexus 10 or a device with equivalent specs, but right now people aren't going to alienate the majority of their customers to only sell games to Nexus 10 owners. The TF700T is actually outclassed in the GPU department by the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, too. My argument is that you can play any game you find in the market and enjoy the performance of the TF700T. You can watch 1080p movies in actual 1080p because the tablet has a 1920x1200 screen (Super IPS+, which is amazingly bright and visible out in sunlight). Anything faster or with higher resolution just isn't needed at this point in order to get all the fun and use that is currently available out of a tablet.

I'm not trying to suggest that the Nexus 10 isn't a fantastic tablet. A lot of its specs are mindblowing (I haven't seen even a desktop monitor less than 27" that has a resolution of 2560x1600). I just don't feel like I should have to reverse-engineer a USB OTG port to get features that should just be standard on a tablet that costs $400 (yeah, not all 10" tablets from the major companies have a microSD card slot, but they should!).

I'd be willing to consider selling off my TF700T to raise the funds to buy a Nexus 10 if it had some sort of keyboard situation available (something like maybe a bluetooth keyboard built into a shell or a case that can hold both the tablet and a bluetooth keyboard) and if it had some ability to offer some kind of external storage (microSD slot, etc). As it stands, I still feel like I have the absolute best product on the market for my needs.


----------



## makesithappen

Eh


----------



## S-Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0BOX*
> 
> The Nexus 10 does have an amazing CPU, GPU, and screen. Those are all major features to consider when purchasing a tablet (or, hell, any computing device of any sort!). The TF700T is beaten by the Nexus 10 on all three of those counts, however, do you do any of your video transcodes on the tablet? Do you process huge datasets or run your database server on your tablet? Do you really care how fast your tablet is past its ability to load webpages fast and play the best 3D games available from Google Play?
> I'm sure that Android app devs will eventually come out with games that can only be played if you have the Nexus 10 or a device with equivalent specs, but right now people aren't going to alienate the majority of their customers to only sell games to Nexus 10 owners. The TF700T is actually outclassed in the GPU department by the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, too. My argument is that you can play any game you find in the market and enjoy the performance of the TF700T. You can watch 1080p movies in actual 1080p because the tablet has a 1920x1200 screen (Super IPS+, which is amazingly bright and visible out in sunlight). Anything faster or with higher resolution just isn't needed at this point in order to get all the fun and use that is currently available out of a tablet.
> I'm not trying to suggest that the Nexus 10 isn't a fantastic tablet. A lot of its specs are mindblowing (I haven't seen even a desktop monitor less than 27" that has a resolution of 2560x1600). I just don't feel like I should have to reverse-engineer a USB OTG port to get features that should just be standard on a tablet that costs $400 (yeah, not all 10" tablets from the major companies have a microSD card slot, but they should!).
> I'd be willing to consider selling off my TF700T to raise the funds to buy a Nexus 10 if it had some sort of keyboard situation available (something like maybe a bluetooth keyboard built into a shell or a case that can hold both the tablet and a bluetooth keyboard) and if it had some ability to offer some kind of external storage (microSD slot, etc). As it stands, I still feel like I have the absolute best product on the market for my needs.


I completely agree with everything you said here. I spend that much on a tablet I would like the "option" to use an SD card. Now maybe a dock will come out in the near future that may allow that but I highly doubt that since it seems google really wants cloud storage to be used with their devices. Also the fact that many apps are not yet optimized for the resolution of the Nexus 10.

I'm still not sure what to do though. I thought of just getting the TF700T for now and allow the Nexus 10 time to mature. Its a very powerful piece of hardware and will open up the gate for more tablets just like it to become available. I will take another look that the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 also since maybe that might be better then the Transformer Infinity.


----------



## N0BOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> I completely agree with everything you said here. I spend that much on a tablet I would like the "option" to use an SD card. Now maybe a dock will come out in the near future that may allow that but I highly doubt that since it seems google really wants cloud storage to be used with their devices. Also the fact that many apps are not yet optimized for the resolution of the Nexus 10.
> I'm still not sure what to do though. I thought of just getting the TF700T for now and allow the Nexus 10 time to mature. Its a very powerful piece of hardware and will open up the gate for more tablets just like it to become available. I will take another look that the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 also since maybe that might be better then the Transformer Infinity.


The Galaxy Note 10.1 does have a better GPU according to a review I saw. I didn't at all pay attention to what they said about the quad-core Exynos processor at 1.4GHz. I believe that processor is one of the A15 chips, rather than the A9-based Tegra 3 T33. I'm not exactly sure what that means as far as performance is concerned... the Tegra 3 in the Infinity is clocked really high (it's 1.7GHz if the processor is using a single core or 1.6GHz for 2-4 cores). The Note 10.1 also gets an additional boost in 3D gaming fps rate over the Infinity simply because it has a 1280x800 display, so it doesn't have to draw as many pixels as the Infinity.

I would have definitely chosen the Note 10.1 if I preferred to take notes by hand rather than typing or if I was interested in using it for artistic endeavors. I'm more of a "hacking away at an ssh terminal" kinda guy than a "digital painter". I do wish that I could have gotten Adobe Photoshop Touch with my tablet and a neat digitizer pen for those random times when graphic design urges hit me, but those urges are rare compared to how often I'm logged in to one of my home computers or servers.

It's too bad these companies haven't gotten together and mashed all their best features into one uber-tablet. I'd spend all that extra money to buy it.


----------



## Koehler

The Nexus 10's screen is much much better than all tablet screens.

The Nexus 10's 300PPI 1600p PLS screen is amazing. I've seen one myself and it totally destroys the iPad's display.


----------



## Koehler

*Samsung Nexus 10 Unboxing*


----------



## Koehler

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mobile-phone/3414848/google-nexus-4-nexus-10-sold-out/
Quote:


> *Google Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 sold out*
> *Google's Nexus 4 smartphone and Nexus 10 tablet are sold out*
> 
> By Chris Martin | PC Advisor | 05 December 12
> 
> Google's 8GB Nexus 4 has sold out on the Play Store once again after going back on sale yesterday. It has also sold out of the Nexus 10 tablet.
> Google put its Nexus 4 smartphone, made by LG, back on sale yesterday at 5pm. Within hours the £239 8GB model had sold out, as expected. The phone originally went on sale on 13 November and sold out within half an hour. See also: Google LG Nexus 4 vs Apple iPhone 5 comparison review.
> Those lucky enough to hear the news in time and bag a Nexus 4 were given a 4-5 week shipping estimate, despite the fact the Play Store described it elsewhere as 'shipping soon'.
> Those wanting the £279 16GB model can still do so at the time of writing. However, shipping time has been increased to 5-6 weeks so none will be arriving in time for Christmas. Group test: what's the best Android phone?
> Google has also sold out of its Samsung made Nexus 10 tablet in both 16GB and 32GB models which cost £319 and £389 respectively. All models of the Nexus 7remain available. See also: What tablet should I buy? iPad, Kindle Fire HD, Nexus 7
> It's unknown when the Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 will be available again, but we'll let you know as soon as we hear.


----------



## crizthakidd

no micro sd card is such a bummer. my tf700+ keyboard had the full size usb, micro sd, full size sd and the dock was an extra 4 hours battery. sold it off because i no longer needed it since i bought a macbook but im waiting now for a 1600p tab with extended storage. its just not fair to pay that much for a nexus 10 with no added benefits.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> no micro sd card is such a bummer. my tf700+ keyboard had the full size usb, micro sd, full size sd and the dock was an extra 4 hours battery. sold it off because i no longer needed it since i bought a macbook but im waiting now for a 1600p tab with extended storage. its just not fair to pay that much for a nexus 10 with no added benefits.


The 32GB version of the Nexus 10 is more than enough.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The 32GB version of the Nexus 10 is more than enough.


Maybe for you but not necessarily for him. If you want to play a lot of high quality games you'll chew through your storage way too fast. Or if you want to store a lot of 1080p movies or music.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Maybe for you but not necessarily for him. If you want to play a lot of high quality games you'll chew through your storage way too fast. Or if you want to store a lot of 1080p movies or music.


Most people don't need more than 32GB on a tablet.

People use their phones or MP3 players for music. Some people may watch movies on their tablets but they store 20 movies in there.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Most people don't need more than 32GB on a tablet.
> 
> People use their phones or MP3 players for music. Some people may watch movies on their tablets but they store 20 movies in there.


That's very broad generalisation. For some that might be all right, but if you want to put any movies or high quality games on your device it'll run out quickly. I've got a 32GB iPad mini at the moment and I'm having to aggressively manage space because I'm regularly running out and I haven't even got any movies on there either. I would actually like 128GB tbh.


----------



## N0BOX

I'm one of those people who refuse to pay that much money for a tablet that doesn't have a method of expanding its storage capacity. It's true that I rarely need more than 32GB of storage for y tablet, but there are times when I do need it.

My TF100, and now my TF700T have replaced any need I had for a laptop or netbook, so I've never bothered to look for one. As a matter of fact, after I had my TF100 for a month or so, I ended up giving my netbook to my mom because I just wasn't using it anymore. Now the problem is that if I go on a trip I would have no way of moving movies or other large files from an external hard drive (or a laptop's hard drive) onto my tablet unless I borrowed someone else's computer. With my TF700T, I can bring along any number of 32GB SD/MicroSD cards and USB flash drives, or I can actually bring along any external hard drive that has it's own power supply. The TF700T can read FAT and NTFS drives via USB.

If I'm at home, I can always juggle video files around if need be (though it's much easier to carry around my 120GB SSD that's mounted in an external USB3 enclosure). If I'm going to be away from home for a while, then I either need my TF700T or I would have to buy a laptop/netbook... which really kinda voids the usefulness of having such a small and lightweight mobile device.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That's very broad generalisation. For some that might be all right, but if you want to put any movies or high quality games on your device it'll run out quickly. I've got a 32GB iPad mini at the moment and I'm having to aggressively manage space because I'm regularly running out and I haven't even got any movies on there either. I would actually like 128GB tbh.


What do you keep in there? Thousands of songs? I don't even use my tablets to listen to music or watch movies.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What do you keep in there? Thousands of songs? I don't even use my tablets to listen to music or watch movies.


I'd say I have less than a hundred songs and no movies or TV shows. I do have TubeBox and about 2GB worth of songs / videos from YouTube in it. Other than that, it's all games. At up to 2GB a pop they really chew up space. If I had a 128GB iPad I'd throw on a TV show series and some movies, and then more games


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'd say I have less than a hundred songs and no movies or TV shows. I do have TubeBox and about 2GB worth of songs / videos from YouTube in it. Other than that, it's all games. At up to 2GB a pop they really chew up space. If I had a 128GB iPad I'd throw on a TV show series and some movies, and then more games


Well you need to manage your games better then.

The Samsung Nexus 10's 32GB is more than enough.

I only use tablets for reading websites on the run, word documents and taking notes during lectures.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I doubt many people will be needing any more than 32GB.


This, it is not hard to put your movies somewhere else and just download them across the network when you want to watch them, how about charge the thing in the computer and while it's charging overnight just let the movies and games etc transfer while it charges.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well you need to manage your games better then.
> 
> The Samsung Nexus 10's 32GB is more than enough.
> 
> I only use tablets for reading websites on the run, word documents and taking notes during lectures.


I can't manage them any better. I've already had to cull off five or ten games I'd rather have on there because there's not enough space. I've probably got 8-10 high end games and maybe 20 little games on there.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I can't manage them any better. I've already had to cull off five or ten games I'd rather have on there because there's not enough space. I've probably got 8-10 high end games and maybe 20 little games on there.


So you're saying that your games are like 1GB each?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> So you're saying that your games are like 1GB each?


The high end games are up to 2GB each uncompressed (installed). For example Modern Combat 4 is 2GB, N.O.V.A 3 is 1.8GB, Infinity Blade 2 is 1.2GB and Galaxy On Fire 2 HD is 1.1GB. The middle range games I have mostly range from 300-700MB and the low end games mostly from 50MB-200MB. I'd normally have 10-15 of those high end games. So I've had to pick a few of the best. Same for middle range games as well. At the moment I have 20.7GB used and 7.6GB free.

I'm more comfortable with 64GB of space, but I still run out quickly. With 128GB I'd be pretty much right. For non-gamers 16GB would be plenty though. My mini is my portable gaming device.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The high end games are up to 2GB each uncompressed (installed). For example Modern Combat 4 is 2GB, N.O.V.A 3 is 1.8GB, Infinity Blade 2 is 1.2GB and Galaxy On Fire 2 HD is 1.1GB. The middle range games I have mostly range from 300-700MB and the low end games mostly from 50MB-200MB. I'd normally have 10-15 of those high end games. So I've had to pick a few of the best. Same for middle range games as well. At the moment I have 20.7GB used and 7.6GB free.
> I'm more comfortable with 64GB of space, but I still run out quickly. With 128GB I'd be pretty much right. For non-gamers 16GB would be plenty though. My mini is my portable gaming device.


Back when i had my 3GS i had a heart attack when i realised one of my games was 200MB, now 200MB Is small?! I guess i need to get back in the loop...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How many movies do need in the go? No more then 2-3. The rest you can stream when you are at home.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Back when i had my 3GS i had a heart attack when i realised one of my games was 200MB, now 200MB Is small?! I guess i need to get back in the loop...


Haha yeah. That's pretty small today. In a year games might even make the 3GB barrier. I wonder what Infinity Blade: Dungeons will be? It's taking such a long time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many movies do need in the go? No more then 2-3. The rest you can stream when you are at home.


Personally I like to keep at least half a dozen, but even three of them can take up a fair amount of space at 4-5GB a pop.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Haha yeah. That's pretty small today. In a year games might even make the 3GB barrier. I wonder what Infinity Blade: Dungeons will be? It's taking such a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like to keep at least half a dozen, but even three of them can take up a fair amount of space at 4-5GB a pop.


Well the thing with movies i cant re-watch them so i dont keep them in my iPad. I rematch stuff like Top Gear and thats in my PC. Its also how you use the Tab and what for. Mine is always @ Home. Some people take it with them.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well the thing with movies i cant re-watch them so i dont keep them in my iPad. I rematch stuff like Top Gear and thats in my PC. Its also how you use the Tab and what for. Mine is always @ Home. Some people take it with them.


Ah yeah. I re-watch certain movies (mostly comedies). Mine is also often at home.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The high end games are up to 2GB each uncompressed (installed). For example Modern Combat 4 is 2GB, N.O.V.A 3 is 1.8GB, Infinity Blade 2 is 1.2GB and Galaxy On Fire 2 HD is 1.1GB. The middle range games I have mostly range from 300-700MB and the low end games mostly from 50MB-200MB. I'd normally have 10-15 of those high end games. So I've had to pick a few of the best. Same for middle range games as well. At the moment I have 20.7GB used and 7.6GB free.
> I'm more comfortable with 64GB of space, but I still run out quickly. With 128GB I'd be pretty much right. For non-gamers 16GB would be plenty though. My mini is my portable gaming device.


You play too many games then.

Most movies are about 1GB. That means the Nexus 10 can fit in about 30 movies taking into account the initial software and extra programs.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You play too many games then.


Uh no? I have an iPad so I can play little games whenever I want. There's a lot of good ones, and I want to be able to choose from them.
Quote:


> Most movies are about 1GB. That means the Nexus 10 can fit in about 30 movies taking into account the initial software and extra programs.


Well 720p movies from iTunes (which are pretty low quality in comparison to your own rips) range from 1.2-1.5GB and 1080p range from 3-4GB, the latter being relevant on the 10 inch 1080+ tablets we're talking about.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You play too many games then.
> Most movies are about 1GB. That means the Nexus 10 can fit in about 30 movies taking into account the initial software and extra programs.


When you think about it, those 1GB movies wouldn't be as good for the 1440p screen.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

great specs, but the desing is horrible and it looks really cheap

no SD slot is a no go too


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> great specs, but the desing is horrible and it looks really cheap
> no SD slot is a no go too


It does look cheap but it is really nice to hold. The rubber like back makes it really gripy and I never have to work about scratches.

SD slot depends on usage. I don't keep a lot of stuff on my tablet, maybe one movie one big games at a time. I can just plug it in to transfer files.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> great specs, but the desing is horrible and it looks really cheap
> no SD slot is a no go too


The Nexus 10 doesn't look cheap at all.

The Nexus 7 looks cheaper.


----------



## biassj

Pros: Great Display, makes Android a totally new experience coming from using my ASOP Galaxy S 2

Cons: Feels heavy to hold even thought it's like one and half pounds, I get freezes and restarts a lot, tons of light bleed in the corners

Overall: Love the device but for 500 dollars(32gb), I expected higher quality. Software can be patch but those light bleeds bother me in dark movies, I may return this particular one because my Walmart has the 16 GB version for 350ish =D.


----------



## cavallino

I got super lucky mine has 0 light bleed but it seems most people have some.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biassj*
> 
> Pros: Great Display, makes Android a totally new experience coming from using my ASOP Galaxy S 2
> Cons: Feels heavy to hold even thought it's like one and half pounds, I get freezes and restarts a lot, tons of light bleed in the corners
> Overall: Love the device but for 500 dollars(32gb), I expected higher quality. Software can be patch but those light bleeds bother me in dark movies, I may return this particular one because my Walmart has the 16 GB version for 350ish =D.


Backlight bleed? I haven't noticed any on any samples I've seen.

The Nexus 10 has the best display for a tablet.

PLS display technology really destroys any current IPS tablet display in terms of color accuracy, contrast and black levels.


----------



## cavallino

It really does look good. Sometimes I prefer watching movies on it vs my Del U2711


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Backlight bleed? I haven't noticed any on any samples I've seen.
> 
> The Nexus 10 has the best display for a tablet.
> 
> PLS display technology really destroys any current IPS tablet display in terms of color accuracy, contrast and black levels.


That chart is way off. I'll agree that the Nexus 10 is sharper, no question about it, but everything else sounds very suspect.

The iPad 4 has full sRGB coverage, and the Nexus 10 doesn't. It isn't possible for it to have better colour accuracy. Also the iPad 4 has higher contrast and lower black levels, which contradict this. The Nexus 10 has a very good display, but it only trumps the iPad 4 in sharpness: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6472/ipad-4-late-2012-review/2


----------



## cavallino

Can the HDMI output 1440P or only 1080P?


----------



## Nausicaa

between this and an ipad idk who would get a microsoft surface
these resolutions are amazing!

surface has a clip on keyboard and way less apps


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*
> 
> between this and an ipad idk who would get a microsoft surface
> these resolutions are amazing!
> surface has a clip on keyboard and way less apps


The surface can run on windows, how does it have LESS apps? 

EDIT: They're releasing the two. i messed up


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That chart is way off. I'll agree that the Nexus 10 is sharper, no question about it, but everything else sounds very suspect.
> The iPad 4 has full sRGB coverage, and the Nexus 10 doesn't. It isn't possible for it to have better colour accuracy


Miscalibration?

And I agree that the chart is off. IPS has glare, but not to the point that it washes out the images that bad. That's TN right there, not IPS.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Miscalibration?
> And I agree that the chart is off. IPS has glare, but not to the point that it washes out the images that bad. That's TN right there, not IPS.


The Nexus 10 has the sharpest display out of the three.

That image is from the Verge and yes the iPad 4 and the Nexus 7 use IPS displays. The iPad 4's display is sharper.


----------



## Holy Chicken

To everyone who is complaining about the lack of an micro sd slot.... it takes about 10 min to get usb OTG working on the nexus 10 which supports up to 3TB HDDs. So in reality the nexus 10 has unlimited storage space... I have a 32gb flash drive formatted in NTFS that holds more than enough 1080p BR rips in mkv for a road trip. Also if you want to see what this device is truly capable of I recommend looking into Timescapes in 1440p and then trying to tell me the iPad 4 has a better screen. As for those who are complaining about the lack of apps that support the N10's resolution it is only a matter of time before they are updated since android doesn't hard code app resolution like apple does. This means that if you bought an app on an iPhone you will have to pay for it again if you want it to work on your iPad without looking like crap. Seriously people, learn how to read up on a device before you start bashing it completely.


----------



## Strider_2001

They just need to come back in stock.


----------



## nova_prime

waiting to see what Google does with Tegra 4...


----------



## Holy Chicken

I actually have an extra 32gb new in box that i am debating selling


----------



## Strider_2001

for 499 shipped you have a deal....Refuse to pay a marked up price...lol


----------



## Holy Chicken

Considering you cant get that price even from google good luck. Shipping cost money as well as tax. I figured one of my friends will fall in love with mine and switch from their ipad soon enough. Worst case I just return it haha.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And unfortunately no Micro SD slot... Of all the features they could intentionally leave out, this is the worst.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> On a 10" device, it is inexcusable. Given that the larger tablets are better suited to video playback and that Samsung is no stranger to Micro SD slots on their tablets, this is clearly an intentional omission. Try looking at any forum discussing the Nexus 7 and the biggest criticism is the lack of a Micro SD slot on the device. Google's solution is to release a device with more memory (16 vs. 32) for the the same price. I guess they decided they do not want to differentiate themselves from Apple. My biggest issue with my IPad 2 is the lack of a memory card expansion slot (and I have the 64GB model). Not really a fan of constantly swapping out video to make room for new content. On a 16GB Nexus tablet it would be pretty annoying.


At first glance I was about to say, "Launch day purchase," but after reading a little more and seeing issues like some people are listing such as no MicroSD slot this will be a pass.


----------



## Holy Chicken

I would suggest checking walmart near you for you best bet in getting one. For more accurate inventory call them instead of checking online since there inventory is not updated online on a daily basis. I ordered mine for instore pickup and got to the store and bought it before it has been processed. The next day I got a call notifying me that they had just be shipped the one I purchased for instore pick up and bought that one too. Somehow it seems that walmart had a surplus of them lol


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks, no name calling,okay? Keep it clean in here. Otherwise, I will be forced to hand out infractions.

Thank you.


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Considering you cant get that price even from google good luck. Shipping cost money as well as tax. I figured one of my friends will fall in love with mine and switch from their ipad soon enough. Worst case I just return it haha.


Not used to paying tax online so I didn't think about it. I don't know when the last time I paid tax for something online was...Same with shipping...All my shipping is free 2nd day from either Amazon prime or Shoprunner from Newegg..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> I would suggest checking walmart near you for you best bet in getting one. For more accurate inventory call them instead of checking online since there inventory is not updated online on a daily basis. I ordered mine for instore pickup and got to the store and bought it before it has been processed. The next day I got a call notifying me that they had just be shipped the one I purchased for instore pick up and bought that one too. Somehow it seems that walmart had a surplus of them lol


I didn't know Walmart sold Nexus 10's....I thought the only place you could get them was from Google..


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Not used to paying tax online so I didn't think about it. I don't know when the last time I paid tax for something online was...Same with shipping...All my shipping is free 2nd day from either Amazon prime or Shoprunner from Newegg..
> I didn't know Walmart sold Nexus 10's....I thought the only place you could get them was from Google..


Amazon charges state sales tax now and not every seller can do prime shipping. I was in the same boat as you about where I thought I could buy a nexus. I guess Google sold a bunch to retailers before the holidays so there would be more availability for consumers. I think most people were under the same impression and because of that Walmart had a good stock of them.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> To everyone who is complaining about the lack of an micro sd slot.... it takes about 10 min to get usb OTG working on the nexus 10 which supports up to 3TB HDDs. So in reality the nexus 10 has unlimited storage space... I have a 32gb flash drive formatted in NTFS that holds more than enough 1080p BR rips in mkv for a road trip. Also if you want to see what this device is truly capable of I recommend looking into Timescapes in 1440p and then trying to tell me the iPad 4 has a better screen. As for those who are complaining about the lack of apps that support the N10's resolution it is only a matter of time before they are updated since android doesn't hard code app resolution like apple does. This means that if you bought an app on an iPhone you will have to pay for it again if you want it to work on your iPad without looking like crap. Seriously people, learn how to read up on a device before you start bashing it completely.


Thank you.

Lack of microSD isn't a huge deal.

I don't see iPhone 5 fanboys complaining about the lack of microSD.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thank you.
> Lack of microSD isn't a huge deal.
> I don't see iPhone 5 fanboys complaining about the lack of microSD.


Or the lack of a product that meets the price they pay...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> To everyone who is complaining about the lack of an micro sd slot.... it takes about 10 min to get usb OTG working on the nexus 10 which supports up to 3TB HDDs. So in reality the nexus 10 has unlimited storage space... I have a 32gb flash drive formatted in NTFS that holds more than enough 1080p BR rips in mkv for a road trip. Also if you want to see what this device is truly capable of I recommend looking into Timescapes in 1440p and then trying to tell me the iPad 4 has a better screen.


You may be able to get USB OTG up and running in 10 minutes, but it's still not as convenient as sticking in a little Micro SD card. Also better in what way? The Nexus 10 is sharper, but the iPad 4 has superior contrast, black levels, and colour accuracy.
Quote:


> As for those who are complaining about the lack of apps that support the N10's resolution it is only a matter of time before they are updated since android doesn't hard code app resolution like apple does. This means that if you bought an app on an iPhone you will have to pay for it again if you want it to work on your iPad without looking like ****. Seriously people, learn how to read up on a device before you start bashing it completely.


The way Android works, all apps should support the Nexus 10's resolution... no?

You're a bit out of date in regard to Apple. A developer can update an iPhone app to include the iPad version as well. There are many "universal" apps on the App Store. Also it doesn't matter that Apple has "hardcoded" the app resolution in iOS, since it's easily changed, and all iPhones until the recent iPhone 5 have used the same base resolution. There's never been anything in place to stop developers from coding their apps to support multiple resolutions and aspect ratios, it's just it's never been necessary until the last couple of years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Or the lack of a product that meets the price they pay...


No need to belittle our choice in a smartphone.


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thank you.
> Lack of microSD isn't a huge deal.
> I don't see iPhone 5 fanboys complaining about the lack of microSD.


Of course they aren't...They have never had the option of having one in their device, therefore do not know what they are missing out on. Apple doesn't put an SD slot in theirs because they would rather you pay an extra $100 for the next level device for more storage instead of buying the cheapest and then dropping a 32 gig SD card in it for 30 bucks...

I guess they could always do what Sony did and make a special SD card like they did for the Vita that only works with the Vita cause of the special size...That would be the Apple thing to do.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The way Android works, all apps should support the Nexus 10's resolution... no?


They should in theory but an example of an app that need to be updated to support devices with a screen size larger that 7" would be flipboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> You're a bit out of date in regard to Apple. A developer can update an iPhone app to include the iPad version as well. There are many "universal" apps on the App Store. Also it doesn't matter that Apple has "hardcoded" the app resolution in iOS, since it's easily changed, and all iPhones until the recent iPhone 5 have used the same base resolution. There's never been anything in place to stop developers from coding their apps to support multiple resolutions and aspect ratios, it's just it's never been necessary until the last couple of years.


This is true to an extent but not in the way that android handles it. To quote from Apple's Drawing and Printing Guide for iOS:
In iOS there is a distinction between the coordinates you specify in your drawing code and the pixels of the underlying device. When using native drawing technologies such as Quartz, UIKit, and Core Animation, the drawing coordinate space and the view's coordinate space are both logical coordinate spaces, with distances measured in points. These logical coordinate systems are decoupled from the device coordinate space used by the system frameworks to manage the pixels onscreen.
The system automatically maps points in the view's coordinate space to pixels in the device coordinate space, but this mapping is not always one-to-one. This behavior leads to an important fact that you should always remember:
One point does not necessarily correspond to one physical pixel.
The purpose of using points (and the logical coordinate system) is to provide a consistent size of output that is device independent. For most purposes, the actual size of a point is irrelevant. The goal of points is to provide a relatively consistent scale that you can use in your code to specify the size and position of views and rendered content. How points are actually mapped to pixels is a detail that is handled by the system frameworks. For example, on a device with a high-resolution screen, a line that is one point wide may actually result in a line that is two physical pixels wide. The result is that if you draw the same content on two similar devices, with only one of them having a high-resolution screen, the content appears to be about the same size on both devices.

So while apps may work across non retina displays and retina dislpays they are not truly taking advantage of the higher ppi found on the retina display. When the iPhone 5 was introduced this system no longer solved the issues for developers because the resolution was not being doubled in both directions like it was when the retina display was introduced, but instead the vertical margin was increased from 960 pixels to 1136 pixels. Correct me if i am wrong but this means that unless apps are remade specifically for the iPhone 5 they are displayed with black bars above and below the app frame on screen. This would make the large screen size only useful in the sense that you can fit another row of apps on each home screen. Since iOS apps have always be programmed to a specific resolution (hard coded) this is also the reason why the iPad mini, being a new screen size for the iOS line, has the same resolution as an iPad 2. To me this seems like a poorly thought out tactic that just limits innovation.

Also I apologize if I offended you with my iSheep comment. That was not my intention. I would just like encourage current iOS users to consider their options before they blindly go out and buy whatever Apple decides to slap their logo on. If you are buying you devices purely as a status statement then you would be making the right choice with an Apple product. But if you want a device that has higher performance at a lower cost and the ability to customize your phone to how you use it then go out and buy an android device as you next phone or tablet. If you really dislike it you can always return it.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> They should in theory but an example of an app that need to be updated to support devices with a screen size larger that 7" would be flipboard.


I see.
Quote:


> This is true to an extent but not in the way that android handles it. To quote from Apple's Drawing and Printing Guide for iOS:
> In iOS there is a distinction between the coordinates you specify in your drawing code and the pixels of the underlying device. When using native drawing technologies such as Quartz, UIKit, and Core Animation, the drawing coordinate space and the view's coordinate space are both logical coordinate spaces, with distances measured in points. These logical coordinate systems are decoupled from the device coordinate space used by the system frameworks to manage the pixels onscreen.
> The system automatically maps points in the view's coordinate space to pixels in the device coordinate space, but this mapping is not always one-to-one. This behavior leads to an important fact that you should always remember:
> One point does not necessarily correspond to one physical pixel.
> The purpose of using points (and the logical coordinate system) is to provide a consistent size of output that is device independent. For most purposes, the actual size of a point is irrelevant. The goal of points is to provide a relatively consistent scale that you can use in your code to specify the size and position of views and rendered content. How points are actually mapped to pixels is a detail that is handled by the system frameworks. For example, on a device with a high-resolution screen, a line that is one point wide may actually result in a line that is two physical pixels wide. The result is that if you draw the same content on two similar devices, with only one of them having a high-resolution screen, the content appears to be about the same size on both devices.
> 
> *So while apps may work across non retina displays and retina dislpays they are not truly taking advantage of the higher ppi found on the retina display.*


That's not true. They are benefiting from the pixel density -- everything becomes much sharper. it's just it isn't gaining any more workspace.
Quote:


> When the iPhone 5 was introduced this system no longer solved the issues for developers because the resolution was not being doubled in both directions like it was when the retina display was introduced, but instead the vertical margin was increased from 960 pixels to 1136 pixels. Correct me if i am wrong but this means that unless apps are remade specifically for the iPhone 5 they are displayed with black bars above and below the app frame on screen. This would make the large screen size only useful in the sense that you can fit another row of apps on each home screen. Since iOS apps have always be programmed to a specific resolution (hard coded) this is also the reason why the iPad mini, being a new screen size for the iOS line, has the same resolution as an iPad 2. To me this seems like a poorly thought out tactic that just limits innovation.


This system made it almost effortless for developers to support the Retina displays -- all that was needed was higher resolution graphics. With the iPhone 5 -- you only need to provide an 1136x640 start up image to enable your app to work with the iPhone 5's size. Yes it would mean they have black bars until updated, only to make sure that developers have made sure their app is going to work properly with the iPhone 5.

Developers don't necessarily hardcode their apps -- for example if I was to place a button at the bottom right of the screen, I would ask for the iPhone's resolution and use those values, not assume it was 480x320. If I have coded my app like that, then there should be relatively little changes to make to my app to get it working perfectly with the 5.

It isn't difficult for Apple to change the resolution of iOS.Up until recently it's always been the same because they've always released devices with the same resolution, and it's not limiting at all -- it's a good idea because it reduces fragmentation. If I want to develop an app for iOS all I need to think about is three different possible workspaces: 480x320, 536x320 (which is very similar to the former) and 1024x768. For the Retina displays I need only provide higher resolution assets.
Quote:


> Also I apologize if I offended you with my iSheep comment. That was not my intention. I would just like encourage current iOS users to consider their options before they blindly go out and buy whatever Apple decides to slap their logo on. If you are buying you devices purely as a status statement then you would be making the right choice with an Apple product. But if you want a device that has higher performance at a lower cost and the ability to customize your phone to how you use it then go out and buy an android device as you next phone or tablet. If you really dislike it you can always return it.


You didn't, don't worry. I'm not in anyway unhappy with my iDevices, but I'm invested in Apple's ecosystem so Apple would have to screw up severely for me to switch. The droids may have higher performance, but the iPhone 5 is still faster in a lot of tests and often smoother too. I also prefer the App Store to Google Play.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see.
> That's not true. They are benefiting from the pixel density -- everything becomes much sharper. it's just it isn't gaining any more workspace.


I think you are missing what this actually means. An app that runs on a non retina display will work on a retina disply with no issues because the resolution is exactly double in both dimensions. So 1 pixel on a non retina display becomes 4 identical pixels on a retina display. This means would apps would look exactly the same on both screens with no added clarity on the retina display. The only way to improve clarity is to remake the app specifically for a retina display. As for being invested in the apple ecosystem I can see why you are so attached. Did the introduction of the lightning port force you to reinvest in a slew of new devices? For me personally the only thing extra that I have invested in for my android devices was a $0.99 usb host cable (USB OTG). This allowed me to not only hook up my existing 3 3TB external drives to any of my android devices but also allowed the use of a usb keyboard and mouse, wireless xbox 360 controller and external wifi adapter for extend wifi range. I can also use that cord to connect to my Canon T1i and use my tablet and phone as a remote that can control every aspect of my camera including Live View mode. And then of course the fact that I can just plug and hdmi cord into almost any display in my house for obvious reasons. So in reality you would not have to invest any money in android other than the device itself.

As for these tests you claim iDevices beat android in my nexus 10 after loading a custom rom and kernel beat every benchmark of the iPad 4 and iPhone 5. But you should also know that benchmarks serve no purpose other than bragging rights because they do not reflect much real world performance.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see.
> That's not true. They are benefiting from the pixel density -- everything becomes much sharper. it's just it isn't gaining any more workspace.


Also if you don't want to take my word for the image quality on a retina display read this: http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15057933&postcount=75


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> I think you are missing what this actually means. An app that runs on a non retina display will work on a retina disply with no issues because the resolution is exactly double in both dimensions. So 1 pixel on a non retina display becomes 4 identical pixels on a retina display. This means would apps would look exactly the same on both screens with no added clarity on the retina display. The only way to improve clarity is to remake the app specifically for a retina display.


Actually this isn't what happens at all. The developer doesn't have to "remake" the app for the Retina display -- the app is resolution independent, and iOS automatically renders it at the higher resolution. That's why the only work developers need to do to support the Retina display is provide double resolution assets -- no reworking of the code is required to make it work with the Retina display. (Though of course you may need to fix some bugs depending on how well you've written your app.)

This is because of the point coordinate system that iOS uses. An app is defined as 480x320 points, and a point can be any number of pixels -- and in the case of current Retina displays, it is 2.

Let's say you've designed an app and you've placed a button with the dimensions 10, 12, 60, 30 (x, y, w, h). When this app runs on an iPhone 3GS -- which has a 480x320 resolution -- that button's dimensions translates into 10, 12, 60, 30 pixels, but when run on an iPhone 4 -- which has a 960x640 resolution -- that button's dimensions translates into 20, 24, 120, 60 pixels. So the actual rendering of the button is being spread across four times as many pixels, resulting in a much sharper quality. It is not simply being stretched (duplicated pixels), it is being drawn across more pixels.
Quote:


> As for being invested in the apple ecosystem I can see why you are so attached. Did the introduction of the lightning port force you to reinvest in a slew of new devices? For me personally the only thing extra that I have invested in for my android devices was a $0.99 usb host cable (USB OTG). This allowed me to not only hook up my existing 3 3TB external drives to any of my android devices but also allowed the use of a usb keyboard and mouse, wireless xbox 360 controller and external wifi adapter for extend wifi range. I can also use that cord to connect to my Canon T1i and use my tablet and phone as a remote that can control every aspect of my camera including Live View mode. And then of course the fact that I can just plug and hdmi cord into almost any display in my house for obvious reasons. So in reality you would not have to invest any money in android other than the device itself.


I'm not referring to accessories, I have very few of them. The one I do own and care about would work if I bought the adaptor from Apple but it would be cheaper to just buy that cable again since I really only have that accessory.

It's apps, music, movies, books, tv shows, etc., which I'm invested in through Apple. My whole family uses iDevices and Macs, and we all use the same account, so everything we buy either on the iOS App Store or the Mac App Store is available to all our devices. So we are quite invested. All our iDevices, Macs and our Apple TV (box) work together seamlessly too. There's nothing Android offers which would entice me to switch, and even if it did the benefits of it would have to outweigh losing everything I have with Apple.
Quote:


> As for these tests you claim iDevices beat android in my nexus 10 after loading a custom rom and kernel beat every benchmark of the iPad 4 and iPhone 5. But you should also know that benchmarks serve no purpose other than bragging rights because they do not reflect much real world performance.


That depends on the benchmark. GeekBench and the like, yes. But more real world tests like SunSpider, Octane, Kraken, and similar, etc., all carry some weight. Also there are graphics benchmarks which are important, and battery life benchmarks too -- the Nexus 10 is no slouch in either of those departments, but the iPad 4 does pull ahead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Also if you don't want to take my word for the image quality on a retina display read this: http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15057933&postcount=75


This is talking about how the Retina display works in OS X on the Mac, not on iOS. The two shouldn't be confused. On iOS all you need to do is compile your app against iOS 4 and it will run as a "Retina-app" on a Retina device, with or without code changes -- though if you've coded it poorly (or lazily) you'll obviously need to fix any bugs. On the Mac it's more complicated as the OS is much more complicated and you aren't forced to only get apps through the Mac App Store. Though I'm not thoroughly versed in how much work is needed to get a Retina app on the Mac up and running, I do know it is more, and that they are simply upscaled until updated to support it. Again this process shouldn't be compared against the process on iOS.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That depends on the benchmark. GeekBench and the like, yes. But more real world tests like SunSpider, Octane, Kraken, and similar, etc., all carry some weight. Also there are graphics benchmarks which are important, and battery life benchmarks too -- the Nexus 10 is no slouch in either of those departments, but the iPad 4 does pull ahead.


show me a single iPad 4 that beats my browser benchmarks: 



Just for reference the iPad 4 scores I found listed online are:
Sunspider: 834.7ms(lower is better)
Kraken: 19086.9ms(lower is better)
Octane: 1832 (higher is better)

So not only were my benchmarks better accross all three tests but my Kraken benchmark was almost twice as fast as an iPad 4. So like I said the nexus 10 clearly outperforms the iPad 4.

Also be careful when you say buy when reffering to iTunes content. You actually do not own any of that content but rather you buying a license to stream that content. That was the whole reason why Bruce Willis was going to take legal action against Apple. He realized that he could not legally include his iTunes library in his will.

Im done trying to convince you about the Retina display you seem to keep finding a way to miss what im saying about 1 pixel being turning into 4 identical pixels and how that does not increase clarity.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> show me a single iPad 4 that beats my browser benchmarks:
> 
> Just for reference the iPad 4 scores I found listed online are:
> Sunspider: 834.7ms(lower is better)
> Kraken: 19086.9ms(lower is better)
> Octane: 1832 (higher is better)
> 
> So not only were my benchmarks better accross all three tests but my Kraken benchmark was almost twice as fast as an iPad 4. So like I said the nexus 10 clearly outperforms the iPad 4.


Yep it does, and it should -- it has a more powerful processor. Though the stock Nexus 10 is much slower in SunSpider.
Quote:


> Also be careful when you say buy when reffering to iTunes content. You actually do not own any of that content but rather you buying a license to stream that content. That was the whole reason why Bruce Willis was going to take legal action against Apple. He realized that he could not legally include his iTunes library in his will.


That's semantics. I paid for the rights to use the content. It's no different than buying a physical copy except that I'm not allowed to resell it.
Quote:


> Im done trying to convince you about the Retina display you seem to keep finding a way to miss what im saying about 1 pixel being turning into 4 identical pixels and how that does not increase clarity.


I haven't missed anything, but you don't seem to be getting what I'm saying. I'm fully aware that for unsupported apps that the OS simply upscales it rather than rendering it at the higher resolution -- or as you say one pixel being quadrupled -- and no that doesn't increase clarity. But contrary to what you said earlier, it doesn't (necessarily) require "reworking the code."

In iOS you need only compile against iOS 4 and the app will be rendered at the higher resolution -- i.e., one pixel *isn't* being quadrupled anymore, it's taking full advantage of the display. Very simple and easy. All the developer needs to do is provide higher resolution assets for the app, and depending on how well the app is written they may or may not need to make any modifications to the code.

In Mac OS X (and that link you posted has to do with the Retina display on OS X, not iOS) it's more complicated and apps do need some work to get them supporting the Retina display.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yep it does, and it should -- it has a more powerful processor. Though the stock Nexus 10 is much slower in SunSpider.


My nexus is at a stock clock speed and voltage. If you are using chrome which is the new stock browser on android 4.2 then yes the speed is slower. I also ran the benchmarks with my processor clocked at 1.4ghz to match the ipad 4 and my benchmarks barely dorpped and still smoked the iPad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That's semantics. I paid for the rights to use the content. It's no different than buying a physical copy except that I'm not allowed to resell it.


Or since you said your family share an iTunes account if the owner of the account were to pass away all of your content would be lost leaving the rest of your family with nothing.


----------



## Koehler

Conclusion: The Nexus 10 is much better than the iPad 4 in terms of specs.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Conclusion: The Nexus 10 is much better than the iPad 4 in terms of specs.


Do you mean application of those specs i.e. better performance? Because by looking at the posted specs of both devices it is clear the Nexus 10 has better specs.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> My nexus is at a stock clock speed and voltage. If you are using chrome which is the new stock browser on android 4.2 then yes the speed is slower. I also ran the benchmarks with my processor clocked at 1.4ghz to match the ipad 4 and my benchmarks barely dorpped and still smoked the iPad.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed you were at stock clock speed. As I said -- you have a much more powerful processor. The Cortex A15 is a very powerful architecture. The reason for your Nexus 10 winning at the same clock speed as the iPad 4 is because of the architecture of the processor -- as I said above, it's more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Or since you said your family share an iTunes account if the owner of the account were to pass away all of your content would be lost leaving the rest of your family with nothing.
Click to expand...

Leaving your iTunes library to your relatives via a will is different to simply giving them the account. Even if Apple doesn't allow that, which I have a hard time believing, they have no way to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Conclusion: The Nexus 10 is much better than the iPad 4 in terms of specs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Do you mean application of those specs i.e. better performance? Because by looking at the posted specs of both devices it is clear the Nexus 10 has better specs.


It has a more powerful processor, more RAM and a sharper display. The iPad 4 has more powerful graphics (substantially so if you factor in resolution), better battery life, and better contrast and colour accuracy.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Leaving your iTunes library to your relatives via a will is different to simply giving them the account. Even if Apple doesn't allow that, which I have a hard time believing, they have no way to know.
> It has a more powerful processor, more RAM and a sharper display. The iPad 4 has more powerful graphics (substantially so if you factor in resolution), better battery life, and better contrast and colour accuracy.


The Samsung Nexus 10 has much better contrast and color accuracy from what I've seen.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Nexus 10 has much better contrast and color accuracy from what I've seen.


The screen may look better (because of PLS) or not, but it definitely doesn't have higher contrast or colour accuracy than the iPad 4 -- according to Anandtech, anyway.. Though you may be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two's contrast in the real world, the colour accuracy would be noticeable.



(Reference: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6472/ipad-4-late-2012-review/2 -- colour accuracy tests are also on this page.)


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The screen may look better (because of PLS) or not, but it definitely doesn't have higher contrast or colour accuracy than the iPad 4 -- according to Anandtech, anyway.. Though you may be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two's contrast in the real world, the colour accuracy would be noticeable.
> 
> 
> (Reference: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6472/ipad-4-late-2012-review/2 -- colour accuracy tests are also on this page.)


The issues with the Nexus 10's screen are all software related and will all be fixed. Considering Anandtech also posted browser benchmarks that showed the iPad 4 was better kind of discredit anything they have to say about the tablet because clearly the scores I posted earlier prove just how superior the power of the Nexus 10 is compared to the iPad 4. As for color accuracy of the iPad 4 most graphic designers would agree the the overall look of the screen may look nice but they are over saturated in a few areas.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> The issues with the Nexus 10's screen are all software related and will all be fixed.


What issues? I hope you're not suggesting that the lower colour accuracy and contrast are because of software.
Quote:


> Considering Anandtech also posted browser benchmarks that showed the iPad 4 was better kind of discredit anything they have to say about the tablet because clearly the scores I posted earlier prove just how superior the power of the Nexus 10 is compared to the iPad 4.


Uh no it doesn't. You're running a custom ROM. Anandtech is running stock. Nice try but Anandtech's reviews are legit.
Quote:


> As for color accuracy of the iPad 4 most graphic designers would agree the the overall look of the screen may look nice but they are over saturated in a few areas.


It's currently the best display on a tablet. If it's over saturated then all others are much worse. Did you even look at the charts above?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> What issues? I hope you're not suggesting that the lower colour accuracy and contrast are because of software.
> Uh no it doesn't. You're running a custom ROM. Anandtech is running stock. Nice try but Anandtech's reviews are legit.
> It's currently the best display on a tablet. If it's over saturated then all others are much worse. Did you even look at the charts above?


You don't know anything about software calibration and software drivers?

Wow.

Software can make a huge difference to a screen's quality.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You don't know anything about software calibration and software drivers?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Software can make a huge difference to a screen's quality.


Your assumption is incorrect. Of course I'm aware of software calibration, but that's not going to give the Nexus 10 full sRGB coverage.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Anandtech also benchmarked the nexus 10 with pre 4.2.1 android. Even stock 4.2.1 preforms better than the scores they posted. Also the fact that you can put a custom ROM on an android tablet and improve performance is just another reason to buy a nexus 10 over an iPad 4.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Anandtech also benchmarked the nexus 10 with pre 4.2.1 android. Even stock 4.2.1 preforms better than the scores they posted. Also the fact that you can put a custom ROM on an android tablet and improve performance is just another reason to buy a nexus 10 over an iPad 4.


Unless I'm mistaken 4.2.1 wasn't out when they benchmarked the Nexus 10?


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken 4.2.1 wasn't out when they benchmarked the Nexus 10?


Yeah what's your point? It is out now.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Yeah what's your point? It is out now.


You've said earlier that you thought Anandtech's results were disingenuous, so I may have read that into what you said then.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Your assumption is incorrect. Of course I'm aware of software calibration, but that's not going to give the Nexus 10 full sRGB coverage.


The Nexus 10 has a much sharper screen than the iPad 4.

Nexus 10 = 300 PPI Samsung PLS display

iPad 4 = 264 PPI IPS display


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Nexus 10 has a much sharper screen than the iPad 4.
> 
> Nexus 10 = 300 PPI Samsung PLS display
> 
> iPad 4 = 264 PPI IPS display


Yes I know? It's not "much sharper", but it is sharper.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Steelbom I noticed that it says PC gamer under you name awhile ago and I cant stop wondering why you are such a mac fanboy if you are in fact a pc gamer? And I would have to agree with koehler on this one. While the iPad4 does indeed have a very nice screen, the screen on the nexus 10 is in fact much sharper and makes reading small text very pleasant. I would even say that it looks exactly like reading a magazine would look. And the fact that it is 16:10 ratio compared to the 4:3 ratio on the iPad4 makes it a much better screen to watch movies on because it does not have the letterbox effect that the iPad 4. It can also play 1440p movies which, if Apple continues to use their outdated aspect ratio, an iPad will never be able to do.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Steelbom I noticed that it says PC gamer under you name awhile ago and I cant stop wondering why you are such a mac fanboy if you are in fact a pc gamer?


I am not a "mac fanboy". My title says "PC Gamer" because I play PC games.
Quote:


> And I would have to agree with koehler on this one. While the iPad4 does indeed have a very nice screen, the screen on the nexus 10 is in fact much sharper and makes reading small text very pleasant. I would even say that it looks exactly like reading a magazine would look.


I'm not surprised you do. Please explain to me how you figure the Nexus 10 has a "much sharper" display. The Nexus 10 has a slightly sharper display -- not only because the difference in pixel density is 36, but also because you get diminishing returns from increasing pixel density after a certain point.

It's fair to say that the Nexus 10 has a sharper display. But calling it much sharper is exaggeration.
Quote:


> And the fact that it is 16:10 ratio compared to the 4:3 ratio on the iPad4 makes it a much better screen to watch movies on because it does not have the letterbox effect that the iPad 4.


Yes it would be better to watch movies on.
Quote:


> It can also play 1440p movies which, if Apple continues to use their outdated aspect ratio, an iPad will never be able to do.


Yes it could, though I don't really think those exist yet. Save maybe for a few YouTube videos or something like that. Firstly they can't change the aspect ratio without changing the physical size of the device, and secondly they could bump the resolution up to 3072x2304 for 395 PPI. But that is unlikely to happen -- massive increase in power consumption, decrease in graphics performance, and little benefit to display quality.


----------



## Koehler

Nexus 10 = 300 PPI Samsung PLS display

iPad 4 = 264 PPI IPS display

36 PPI is a big difference.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Nexus 10 = 300 PPI Samsung PLS display
> 
> iPad 4 = 264 PPI IPS display
> 
> 36 PPI is a big difference.


It's a 12% difference. That doesn't constitute a "much sharper" display. And again as I said: with higher pixel densities you get diminishing returns the more you increase the PPI.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

After using an iPad4 yesterday for the evening after owning a 1080p tablet, as well as a 1366x768 tablet I can say that I am COMPLETELY uninterested in PPI.

I originally wanted a Nexus 10 but now that I've tried a bunch of tablets, I couldn't say that I felt I was missing out by not having high PPI at all.

I game on a 37 inch monitor so maybe that's where its come from, but all this talk about 'ooh the text is so sharp'/'ugh this text isn't sharp' and all that business, you'd have thought anyone running under 300PPI was using DOS or something lol.


----------



## cavallino

Between my Nexus 10 and Dell U2711 everything under 1440p looks fuzzy now


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yes it would be better to watch movies on.
> Yes it could, though I don't really think those exist yet. Save maybe for a few YouTube videos or something like that.


Timescapes is a 1440p movie and I would assume that The Hobbit will be released in 1440p when it his bluray. Gaming at 1440p is also rather enjoyable. I have been playing Shadowngun deadzone with ultra high graphics settings and it looks phenomenal. And since the nexus 10 can use usb OTG I just plug in my xbox 360 controller and game away.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Timescapes is a 1440p movie and I would assume that The Hobbit will be released in 1440p when it his bluray. Gaming at 1440p is also rather enjoyable. I have been playing Shadowngun deadzone with ultra high graphics settings and it looks phenomenal. And since the nexus 10 can use usb OTG I just plug in my xbox 360 controller and game away.


Yeah but that's barely anything at all. And on top of that the file sizes would be huge too.

I'm sure it would look great. I think the Nexus 10 is the first tablet that can play that sort of game on highest settings at that resolution with a high enough frame rate.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah but that's barely anything at all. And on top of that the file sizes would be huge too.
> 
> I'm sure it would look great. I think the Nexus 10 is the first tablet that can play that sort of game on highest settings at that resolution with a high enough frame rate.


Yes it usually runs at about 33-40 FPS with my cpu underclocked to 1.1ghz. Without the underclock the cpu tends to heat up very quickly and the thermal throttle control kicks in and it starts to drop frames. I have also played it hooked up to my tv via hdmi but it seems like there is a bit of delay on the tv. Im not sure if it is just my hdmi cable or not and I am going to investigate further when I have the time.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Yes it usually runs at about 33-40 FPS with my cpu underclocked to 1.1ghz. Without the underclock the cpu tends to heat up very quickly and the thermal throttle control kicks in and it starts to drop frames. I have also played it hooked up to my tv via hdmi but it seems like there is a bit of delay on the tv. Im not sure if it is just my hdmi cable or not and I am going to investigate further when I have the time.


Ah I see. Yeah the Cortex A15 gets quite hot. Yeah there shouldn't be any delay and it should run with even higher frames at 1080p or less.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah I see. Yeah the Cortex A15 gets quite hot. Yeah there shouldn't be any delay and it should run with even higher frames at 1080p or less.


well both screens are running when you hook up over hdmi so it has to render both 1080p and 2560x1600.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> well both screens are running when you hook up over hdmi so it has to render both 1080p and 2560x1600.


Oh does it? I assumed the tablet's display shut off. That would be an intensive task, then.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Oh does it? I assumed the tablet's display shut off. That would be an intensive task, then.


The Exynos 5 dual core is powerful enough to run 1600p and 1080p at the same time.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Exynos 5 dual core is powerful enough to run 1600p and 1080p at the same time.


The processor would be more than fine, but the GPU wouldn't.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The processor would be more than fine, but the GPU wouldn't.


Again you are very wrong. I just played timescapes via hdmi to my tv with HW decoding on. You seem to pretend to know a lot about the nexus 10 and yet everything you have claimed has been wrong. Please do us all a favor and stop reading old reviews about the Nexus 10 and posting information that will mislead other people looking for accurate information about the N10.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Again you are very wrong. I just played timescapes via hdmi to my tv with HW decoding on. You seem to pretend to know a lot about the nexus 10 and yet everything you have claimed has been wrong. Please do us all a favor and stop reading old reviews about the Nexus 10 and posting information that will mislead other people looking for accurate information about the N10.


I'm not pretending. You've just misunderstood -- I'm talking about games, not movies. The latter will work just fine, but for intensive games it may get a bit laggy. It's a lot of work to power a 1600p display and a 1080p display. Nevertheless wouldn't it render at 1600p and then downscale it to fit on the 1080p TV rather than rendering it on both?


----------



## nova_prime

might as well wait for Tegra 4 at this point


----------



## Holy Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> might as well wait for Tegra 4 at this point


Nexus 5 anyone? 5 inch 1080p screen with tegra 4 is what I would love to see or maybe a little octocore action... haha


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Nexus 5 anyone? 5 inch 1080p screen with tegra 4 is what I would love to see or maybe a little octocore action... haha


The Nexus 5 is certainly the most hyped up tablet right now.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Nexus 5 is certainly the most hyped up tablet right now.


I thought the Nexus 5 is the smartphone?


----------



## cavallino

Why would anyone buy a 5 in tablet? Android phones are almost the same size. I could only see this being popular with flip phone users who probably don't care about tablets anyway.


----------



## Holy Chicken

yeah if they make a 5 inch nexus device it will most certainly be a smartphone and not a tablet. With the Motorola X coming out soon the nexus 5 will probably follow in December if they keep the nexus line alive for phones.


----------



## Doogiehouser

I have been combing through most of the problems that people have been having with the Nexus 10 in this thread (i.e. stuttering, heat throttling, freezes, etc). The hardware within the nexus 10 is not at fault, it is Android 4.2.1 and the stock kernel that everyone is operating on. I would suggest rooting and installing a custom kernal atleast, or even a custom kernal + rom combination. Currently I run AOKP + KTmanta and I have none of the issues that have been presented in this thread. Oh, nevermind I lied... I don't have a SD card slot, but I do have an OTG cable and it works great


----------



## falcon26

I went threw 3 Nexus 10's all had terrible back light bleed on all corners. Made looking at dark webpages really bad. After the 3rd one I gave up.


----------



## j3poysy

Hopefully KLP would fix some of the issues in Jellybean.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy Chicken*
> 
> Steelbom I noticed that it says PC gamer under you name awhile ago and I cant stop wondering why you are such a mac fanboy if you are in fact a pc gamer? And I would have to agree with koehler on this one. While the iPad4 does indeed have a very nice screen, the screen on the nexus 10 is in fact much sharper and makes reading small text very pleasant. I would even say that it looks exactly like reading a magazine would look. And the fact that it is 16:10 ratio compared to the 4:3 ratio on the iPad4 makes it a much better screen to watch movies on because it does not have the letterbox effect that the iPad 4. It can also play 1440p movies which, if Apple continues to use their outdated aspect ratio, an iPad will never be able to do.


I'm just reading through this thread, and it is funny that you mention the aspect ratio.

The aspect ratio is what is keeping me from buying an android tablet and making me consider an Ipad. Sorry to say, but pdfs look better in 4:3.


----------

